
A mutant coronavirus has emerged, even more contagious than the original - room505
https://www.chicagotribune.com/coronavirus/sns-mutant-more-contagious-coronavirus-has-emerged-20200505-lr5pctceo5bltbh2mjkiajbxwq-story.html#nt=oft-Double%20Chain~Flex%20Feature~top-news-chain-1~mutant-tue-1115a~~1~yes-art~curated~curatedpage
======
rurban
What they didn't tell is that the latest variants are much more harmless.
several dangerous sequences got deleted, so that's why the virus is now more
contagious. it doesn't kill its hosts, it acts more like the common flu to
spread better.

And "new mutant" sounds worrying, but is not. it mutates every two weeks.
mostly for the worse, much more deletions than insertions. kind of a self-
deactivation switch.
[https://jvi.asm.org/content/early/2020/04/30/JVI.00711-20](https://jvi.asm.org/content/early/2020/04/30/JVI.00711-20)

